# Switch SL 05, Switch 05 oder new Slayer



## Jako (3. November 2006)

An alle Rockyfahrer, ich bin vor kurzem vom Hardtail auf ein Rocky Slayer 70 2005 umgestiegen, jetzt habe ich richtig "Blut geleckt" und möchte noch krasser Bergab "donnern". 2 Bikes sind zuviel, was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?
Das alte Switch SL hat 150mm und ist sogar leichter als das neue Slayer - oder soll ich gleich ein Slayer sxc nehmen? Richtig Federweg hätte ein Switch 2006, aber wie gut komme ich damit noch bergauf? Braucht man vielleicht doch 2 Bikes? Bitte um eure Erfahrung.....Gruß Jako


----------



## Osti (3. November 2006)

am universellsten ist sicher das 2006er New Slayer, da die Sattelstütze komplett versenkt werden kann und sowohl bergauf als auch bergab gut geht. 

mit dem 2006er Switch würde ich z.B. nicht mehr wirklich den Berg hoch wollen... 

ich würde das 2005er Slayer für Allmountain und Trails behalten und dann ein 2006er oder 2007er Switch für bergab aufbauen... kannste ja den Winter über Zeit lassen...  

ich denke mit dieser Konstellation haste am meisten bzw. das beste aus beiden Bereichen...

Osti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (3. November 2006)

ja, das Slayer behalten und ein Switch 06 dazu wäre schon das geilste.... ich bin 183cm groß und habe einen 89cm Schritt, beim Slayer habe ich ein 19" was soll ich bei einem Switch nehmen 18" oder 19,5"??? Gruß Jako


----------



## Osti (3. November 2006)

18" maximal


----------



## maple leaf (3. November 2006)

@Jako

Also Uphill geht schon klar! Frag mal den REDKING! Der fährt mit seinem 06er sogar Alpentouren! Mir persönlich ist meins für uphill einfach zu schwer (ca. 19,?? kg) und die Geo (18" bei 1,79m) passt auch nicht wirklich gut zum berghochstrampeln! Aber gehen tut es schon! Ich für meinen Teil schiebe dann lieber an den richtig krassen Steigungen! Oder nehme das shuttle! 

Bikepark only: 16,5"
Allroundeinsatz: 18"
Legginstyle: 19,5" 

cheers bas

Nachtrag: Ich kann dir nur zum neuen Switch 06/07 rat! Ist ein extrem geiles Gefährt und es macht jeden, aber auch wirklich  jeden Spass mit! to ride my sweet switch!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (4. November 2006)

nimm das new slayer (ab2006) aber auf keinen fall das sxc
carbonstrebe und einige andere verstrebungen am hinterbau fehlen gänzlich
um gewicht zu sparen da die meisten new slayer fahrer ja eher cc-mäßig
unterwegs sind ... richtig aufgebaut hat es aber weit mehr potenzial
und geht bergauf immer noch super meins hat 15 kg 2 kb gute mischung aus stabilen und haltbaren parts und macht wirklich alles mit ...
... kannst dir ja meins in der galerie ansehen !

wenn du wirklich nur ein bike willst/kannst dann das new slayer
ab besten wäre klar altes slayer behalten und ein
switch richtig zum spass downhill bikepark bike aufbauen


----------



## Jako (4. November 2006)

vielen dank schon mal für eure meinungen.... ich werde mal ein paar nächte drüber schlafen ob ich mir 2 rockys leiste. ich fahre halt gerne auch lange touren um die 100km mit 2000hm und da ist mein "altes" slayer schon richtig gut. ich bin mir nicht sicher, wenn ich nur ein bike haben sollte, ob ich dann auf das new slayer umsteigen soll.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (4. November 2006)

dein 2005 slayer ist ja auch erst mal ein klasse bike ! mit dem new slayer geht spass und abwärts sicher ne ganze menge mehr aber 100km und 2000hm sind auch kein problem damit ! egal hautsache du hast freude dran !
take care & have fun !


----------



## All-Mountain (5. November 2006)

Ich fahre mit meinem 2005er Slayer auch gerne und oft Touren um die 2000 Hm, was mit dem "alten" Slayer ja noch problemlos machbar ist.

Im Mai am Gardasee habe ich dann mal zum Vergleich ein 2006er Slayer 90 probegefahren. Ich bin die Laghel-Tour gefahren, ein Tour die ich auch schon oft mit meinem alten Slayer gefahren bin. Zusätzlich war ich mit Leuten unterwegs mit denen ich nochmalerweise auch Touren fahren - also optimale Voraussetzungen für einen Vergleich.

Das Ergebnis war, das mir die Anderen bei Uphill locker lässig weggefahren sind. Soo dachte ich mir, den Trail runter wird sich das aber wieder ausgleichen... Ehrlich gesagt hab ich dann aber nur einen marginalen Unterschied zu meinem Slayer festellen können.

Also wenn Du bergauf gerne etwas sportlicher unterwegs bist, überleg Dir gut ob Du Dir ein New Slayer kaufen willst. Das SXC ist zwar wieder etwas leichter geworden, aber damit hast Du die Drop&Bikepark-Option nicht mehr. Dann doch besser ein Extra-Bike für den Bikepark oder Shuttle-Touren und auf langen Touren hast Du mit Deinem Old-Slayer ein Bike dabei mit dem der Uphill nicht zur Plage wird.

Das Bike bei dem man keine Abstriche jeweills beim Uphill- oder Downhill machen muss gibt es leider noch nicht (auch nicht bei Rocky). Also zwei  Bikes für verschiedene Einsatzzwecke oder man ist sich klar, das einem eine Option (Down- oder Uphill) wichtiger ist und man die Einschränkungen dafür gerne in Kauf nimmt.


----------



## Jako (5. November 2006)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein Element kaufen...... ich habe dann zu lange gezögert und weg waren alle 19" Rahmen. Mein Ziel war ein Fully unter 12kg. Ich überlegte dann lange ob ich ein new Slayer nehmen soll, fand aber das ein Leichtbau bei diesem Rahmen wirklich nicht passt. Mein Händler erzählte dann was von seinem letzten old Slayer, das wars dann....ich bin mit Pedalen bei 12,5kg raus gekommen und bin super zufrieden..... ich werde es wohl behalten, und wenn dann ein 2. Bike (Switch) aufbauen. Vielen Dank, Gruß Jako


----------



## bearcat211 (8. November 2006)

Hallo,  

wie schon im new slayer thread gesagt, wollte ich mein 2004 Switch SL verkaufen und mir ein neues Slayer SXC aufbauen.   Aber wenn ich das ganze hier lese, bringt das mir nichts.  Der Switch SL-Rahmen wiegt etwa 3,6 kg, genau wie ein 2006 Slayer, ist aber deutlich robuster gebaut. Ausserdem vertraue ich die Sache mit den Carbonstreben nicht so ganz.  Bikeparks werde ich nicht damit fahren, aber Trails wie in Schotland (7Stanes) oder Ligurien muss möglich sein.
Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (9. November 2006)

Also ich würde an deiner stelle eher zu einem Switch SL oder "normalo" Baujahr 2004/5 raten! Die Bikes haben sich absolut bewährt und zwar im Park, bei Drops und auf Touren. Das neue SXC sieht sehr gut aus meiner Meinung nach, aber irgendwie fahlt noch vertrauen in die Carbon streben außerdem weiß ich nicht ob diese Bike dann auch Bikeparkfreigabe hätte.
Das normale NewSlayer ist sicherlich ein tolles Enduro oder lightFreerider, aber da man da ja keinen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter reinbekommt rein Abfahrtstechnisch nicht Zeitgemäß! 
Daher das gute "alte" Switch mit 150mm, funktioniert perfekt.
Gruß Robert


----------



## Jako (9. November 2006)

was meint ihr - soll ich mein Slayer 70 gegen ein Switch SL 05 tauschen??
Switch SL mit:
Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker und Kurbel - Race Face Diabolus
Bremsen - Juisy 7, 2x 203mm
Schaltung - Sram x-9
Dämpfer - Fox DHX 5.0
Gabel - Marzocchi 66 
Laufräder? reicht eine Endurofelge wie z.B. die 5.1 oder gleich eine DH wie die 6.1 von DT Swiss?
Mist! ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll....


----------



## jota (9. November 2006)

tach
ein switch sl mit diabolus und ner 66er ? find ich nicht ganz passend.
weils ein sl ist sollte man doch bei der bestückung ein wenig aufs gewicht achten.


----------



## Jendo (9. November 2006)

Jako schrieb:


> was meint ihr - soll ich mein Slayer 70 gegen ein Switch SL 05 tauschen??
> Switch SL mit:
> Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker und Kurbel - Race Face Diabolus
> Bremsen - Juisy 7, 2x 203mm
> ...



Ob Du ein zweit Bike willst oder tauschen musst du schon selber wissen.
Fakt ist, das Du bei zwei Bikes keinen Kompromiss eingehen musst. Aber falls Du tauschen willst solltest Du die Komponenten Wahl nochmal überdenken!
Die Diabolus Teile sind zwar schon schick, aber eigentlich viel zu schwer und da gibt es genügend leichtere Teile die genauso haltbar sind und trotzdem *porno* sind!
Bei der Gabel kannst du ja entweder ne Z1 oder ne 66Light nehmen um da noch bissl am Gewicht zu sparen.
Bei der Felgenfrage wäre es hilfreich dein Gewicht zu wissen. Für ottonormal Sportler reichen diesbezüglich schon die 5.1er oder die 321Mavics völlig aus.
Rob


----------



## Jako (9. November 2006)

sind meine xc-deus teile stabil genug? - ich glaube nicht das ich super extrem springen werde.... würdet ihr einen DHX oder den RP3 Dämpfer nehmen? dann wird wohl auch eine Endurofelge wie die 5.1 reichen (78kg). wieviel wird so ein 18" mit einer Z1 dann ca. wiegen? Danke und Gruß, Jako


----------



## Jendo (9. November 2006)

Jako schrieb:


> sind meine xc-deus teile stabil genug? - ich glaube nicht das ich super extrem springen werde.... würdet ihr einen DHX oder den RP3 Dämpfer nehmen? dann wird wohl auch eine Endurofelge wie die 5.1 reichen (78kg). wieviel wird so ein 18" mit einer Z1 dann ca. wiegen? Danke und Gruß, Jako



Naja, also gerade bei Lenker und Vorbau würd ich was ändern, aber die Kurbeln sollten halten und wenn nicht, kannst du sie immer noch tauschen  (Ich fahr am Rasouli immer noch meine 02er LX Kurblen, leicht und hält und ich spring viel ins flache...)
Bei deinem Gewicht passt es dann auch optimal mit den 5.1er Felgen.
Als Dämpfer würde ich Dir einen Stahlfederdämpfer ala Roco oder DHX5 empfehlen. Kenne viele die von Luft auf Stahl gewechselt sind und diesen Schritt grad im harten oder ruppigen Gelände sicherlich nicht bereuen.
Wenn Du den Switch SL Rahmen plus ne Z1 nimmst macht das 3,6 + 2,5 kg...plus zusatzgewicht Stahlfederdämpfer.
Soweit,
Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (9. November 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaalso die 5.1er Felge hab ich auch die  ist schon gut aber ich hätte mir mehr erwartet ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich zu hart mit ihr umgesprungen bin aber ich wiege komplett mit helm ect vielleicht so 60 kg und ich hab schon n paar achten und ne delle aber die wär wohl auch bei doubletracks drin aber trotzdem ich weiß jetzt nicht von wann die Delle ist ob das in ogau im Bikepark oder aufm trail passiert ist  aber normalerweise reicht sie schon weil die Felge die nie ne 8 hat hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen zumindest nicht bei akzeptablem Gewicht. Aber schau dich doch mal nach Alternativen um da die ja nicht gerade sooooooooo billig sind.

Deus Teile halten bei mir auch Bikepark ect aus aber das heißt ja bei meinem Gewicht nicht so viel.

Was für ne Rahmengröße ist das switch wegen Sattelstütze?


Also Bergauf wird der unterschied schon beträchtlich sein bergab auch mit ner 66 sowieso musst dir hald überlegen ob du das willst der unterschied von meinem Slayer zum Vertex ist schon echt krass und ne leichte tour mit schotterweg und nicht all zu steilem trail fahr ich da schon lieber mitm Vertex aber wenn du es in Kauf nimmst Bergauf langsamer zu sein Bergab aber dafür umso mehr heizen kannst dann tausch. 

Wobei ein zusätzliches 06er Switch mit einigermaßen leichten Teilen aber trozdem stabil eben die beste Wahl wäre weil übermäßíge Bikeparkaction wirst du ja nicht gerade machen und wenn du dann ein Switch evtl so mit 18 oder 19 kg hast damit kann man dann schon kleinere Touren fahren und hald Bergab richtig gas geben für längere Sachen dann das Slayer.
Aber der Klaus zeigte ja schon das mit der richtigen Einstellung alles möglich ist wobei sein switch nicht gerade leicht aufgebaut ist


----------

